# Blue Card



## titicaca (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I've searched this forum through and didn't find a good topic about this (either very old ones), so I'd like to ask you:
is anybody aware how things are going in reality with skilled workers receiving Blue Card and coming to Spain with it?
I know, I know that job situation in Spain sucks big time, but still.
For example, I talked to some programmers in Spain and they said that there are plenty of jobs in IT in Spain, it's just that the salaries are not that high, but still.
I'd appreciate any useful information concerning this topic.
Thanks!

p.s. I like Spain a lot and I wanna move there when I got a chance, so I'm trying to find a way to do it. Unfortunately, I'm not a EU citizen, so it's more complicated as for UK guys, for example.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

titicaca said:


> Hi everybody,
> I've searched this forum through and didn't find a good topic about this (either very old ones), so I'd like to ask you:
> is anybody aware how things are going in reality with skilled workers receiving Blue Card and coming to Spain with it?
> I know, I know that job situation in Spain sucks big time, but still.
> ...


is a 'blue card' a work permit?

I have no idea I'm afraid - but with 6 million unemployed people here + all the EU citizens who don't need one I suspect the skills would have to be VERY special indeed in order for one to be issued.


----------



## titicaca (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> is a 'blue card' a work permit?
> 
> I have no idea I'm afraid - but with 6 million unemployed people here + all the EU citizens who don't need one I suspect the skills would have to be VERY special indeed in order for one to be issued.



It's a work permit and a visa all in one, a new thing across almost all the EU.
(I can't put any URLs yet, so just google it if you'd like to know more)
It allows you to work and live in EU country if you qualify for some certain conditions, with some benefits in compare to working visa.

Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of with Spain. I see a lot of IT jobs on the websites, don't really know if any of those companies are the ones who would hire a foreigner...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I had no idea it existed either and it seems that Spain is not in on it, unsurprisingly.
From Wikipedia, a rather subjective opinion...


> Even years after the transposition deadline passed, some Member States (such as Spain and Belgium) have yet to fully enact the law or give the rights fully promised in the directive.[11] Already, think tanks have presented ideas designed to supplement the Blue Card and its weaknesses.[12] Germany has enacted the Blue Card legislation fully in April 2012 focusing on language skills and areas of need such as engineering, mathematics and IT.[13] Local media have referred to the initiative as "a flop", initially attracting a sum total of 27 people from outside the country.[14


Blue Card (European Union) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

titicaca said:


> It's a work permit and a visa all in one, a new thing across almost all the EU.
> (I can't put any URLs yet, so just google it if you'd like to know more)
> It allows you to work and live in EU country if you qualify for some certain conditions, with some benefits in compare to working visa.
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of with Spain. I see a lot of IT jobs on the websites, don't really know if any of those companies are the ones who would hire a foreigner...


I guess you could apply for some & see - if they want you enough they'll apply for a work permit for you

from this wiki article it seems that the Blue Card still hasn't been implemented in Spain

Blue Card (European Union) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

